# Weekly Competition 2018-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by theCubicle.com - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.com(winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R' U R' F2 U2 F' R U'
*2. *F2 U F U2 R U R2 U2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F R U2 F2 R' U R F R2
*4. *R2 U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R2 F'
*5. *R2 U F2 U F2 R U R F'

*3x3x3
1. *D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D F D2 L B' F R U2 F2 U' L2
*2. *L B' U' D F L2 B R' D F B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 R'
*3. *U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' U L' B' F' L' D L2 R2 U2
*4. *B' F2 U2 L2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L' U B2 D2 B D F' L2 U
*5. *D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2 U F2 L' R' B D2 L2 F R' F

*4x4x4
1. *L' B2 D2 Uw2 B2 U' L2 R' Fw U Fw2 Uw' B2 U2 Fw2 D B' U' B2 Uw U L' Rw' F U' B' U2 Rw' B' R' D' Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 R' Uw2 L' R Fw'
*2. *Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 Rw B2 F U L2 F' L' Rw' R' Fw' L2 R' D Rw' D2 U2 Rw F' U R2 Uw B2 L B R' B' L Rw2 B R' F D' Rw R2 Fw2 R'
*3. *Uw B' U' L' Rw R' B L' Fw2 U2 L' Fw' Uw Rw' D2 U2 B2 Rw B D F Rw R Uw L2 R' U2 L2 Fw' Rw' R2 D' Fw L Rw' R2 Uw R2 U2 B
*4. *D' L R U' B Fw2 R' Uw2 U B2 F2 Rw2 R B F' L' Rw2 R' Fw' F R' B2 D' Uw' Fw F2 R' U Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 U' R2 B2 F R2
*5. *F2 D' U L2 D' U2 L2 Rw Uw' Rw' B' F2 D U Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw B2 Fw L B Uw L' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw U2 L' F Rw' Fw' R' B2

*5x5x5
1. *Bw' Rw2 F' Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw B Bw2 U Fw F U Rw2 R2 B L R Uw2 B F Rw2 D2 Dw2 R U R' Dw' U B2 F' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 Fw F D2 Dw Uw U2 L' U Fw Rw2 F' D Rw B2 Lw' R2 D Uw U2 B Bw2 D2 Lw2
*2. *Uw2 Lw2 B' Lw U2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 F Uw' Fw2 Dw R2 B' L2 Lw F' Lw Fw D2 Dw2 Bw' F' U F2 Rw Dw Uw R2 Uw2 L D2 Bw2 D Bw U R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Rw' D2 F2 Rw' Bw2 U' R Dw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' R' U2 R2
*3. *Dw' Uw Lw2 D2 Uw2 U' B R2 Fw F' D2 U' Bw2 Uw' Bw' R2 D Dw Uw2 U' R2 F2 L B2 Lw R Dw2 Rw U' R' Uw' Bw' L' B' Lw Rw2 Bw Rw' B Dw' Rw' R2 Bw F' R' B F2 D L' D Fw' Uw Rw' F2 R B L2 B2 L' Bw
*4. *Dw2 F Rw' Fw F2 Uw Lw' Rw' U Rw' Fw D Lw' B' U2 Rw2 R' Bw' Lw B2 L2 Rw R Dw Lw2 Rw Dw' Bw' Lw F U' L' Rw R2 Dw U2 Fw R D2 U' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F Dw L2 B' Fw' F L' D2 Fw Lw Rw' B Bw F' Lw R
*5. *B' Lw2 U' R Bw R2 B2 Bw' Uw B2 D2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 D' Dw Fw' Dw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F R2 Fw' Rw' R2 D2 R' Bw' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' L Dw' U2 R' B2 L' Rw Dw2 Lw' R Fw2 Rw' B' Dw' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Lw D2 Uw U Bw2 Fw F2

*6x6x6
1. *L2 3R R2 F 2L2 U L' 2D' 2U L 2B L R' B' 3U2 2R' U B D2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 3R' 2R2 R B2 2L' 2B2 2F2 F2 3R2 2D 2R' 2D R' D' 2B' 2F' 3U' B' 2U 3R' D2 2F' 2D R2 2F2 F2 D2 2D B 3R' 2R' B2 2D 2B 2D 3U2 L' 3R' 2R' R' 2U' R' 2B 3F' L' 2R' 2U2
*2. *2D 2U' 2F' F' 2D2 3U 2U2 3R2 2D2 2U U 2F' 2L' 2D 2R' D2 3R 2R D2 U' 2R' 2U 2R' R2 3F' 2D2 B2 2D2 2U' U' F2 U L 2L 2F' 2U' R2 3U R 2F' 3U' R B 2F2 2R2 R 3U' 2L 2B' 2U' 2L' R2 D2 2L' 2F D B 3F2 2F' 3U' B2 3R' B' 2B L' 3R' 2U' F2 L 2F'
*3. *2U 2B D 2D 3U2 2B D2 2R2 3F2 R D2 R2 F' 2L2 R' 3F2 F 3U 2F' 2L2 B 2F2 D' 3U' 2L' 3U2 L 2L' R D 2B' L 2L' R' 2B2 2L 3R2 2U2 R 3F' L2 2B2 3U' 2R' D' 2D' B2 2B 3F 3U 2U 2L2 2U' 3F 2R' 2B' D2 2U' B2 3R' 2B2 2F' R 2B 3U2 2U L 2L2 D' 3U2
*4. *2B 3F2 3R2 R 2F2 3U2 U2 B2 2B F' 2D' 2U 2L' B' U 3R' 2U' B' 2R2 B2 L2 2R2 3U2 R' 2B' F2 U 2F2 2L U2 F2 D2 B' F' 2L' 2B' D2 3U' 2F' 3R 2B' 2F2 2L' D2 2B' L' 2F 2L2 2R2 R' D2 2U 2B2 2D' B2 2B2 3F' F' 2D 2B 2F 2R R2 3U 3R' 2U' B' 3F' U2 3R2
*5. *F' 2D B 2B2 2R' B2 2R F' 2U' F2 U' 2F' 3R2 R U' 3R2 2R B' 3F2 R2 3U B2 3F' 2D2 F 3R2 F' 3R' 3U U 2L' 3F' 2F' U 3R 2R 3F D 2F2 2D' 3U2 U 3R 2R' 3U2 2B' 3R 3F' 2R R 2B' 3U 2B2 D2 U2 B' 2D2 2U' 3F F 3R 2R' 2B2 2L' 2R' D2 3R2 2R' D 2B

*7x7x7
1. *F' L B' 3F' 3D2 2U' 3L 2D U 2L 3L2 2R' R' 2F2 D 3B2 2F' 3U' 3L' 2U 2B2 3L 3R2 2B2 F2 2U 2F2 D' L' 3L' 2F' U 2B' U2 B2 2B' 3B' 2L' D B' 3B2 3U' B 3L' 3D 2F' 2L 2R' F2 2R2 3F 3D2 2U 2R' 2U 3R' 2B' 3L' 2B' 3L2 3U' B2 2F' 3D 2L 2D2 2U U' F2 2U 2L' 3D2 L D' 3R' 2U 3L 2D 3L 2R' 2B2 3B2 2D' 2B' 3R2 2R2 3B 2L 3L' R F' R' D' L' B 2B 3F2 L2 3L 2F'
*2. *2D 2R U 2F U2 F2 3D2 L 3L2 2R2 B2 D2 F2 L 2F2 R2 2U' B2 3B2 F' 3L2 2D2 2L' B' 2L D' 2D 2L U2 2L2 B' 3F' 3L' 3F 2R R 2D F2 2U' L' 3L 2U2 L2 2F2 2L' 3R2 3D' 3B2 3F 2F' F2 R D 2B2 3F 2F D' 3D' L' 2L' 3R 2R2 R 3U' B' 2F2 2U' 2F' F2 3L 3U 2F' D 2U F 2R' D2 2F' 2R2 U2 2F' F 2L 2D2 3U 2U 3R D' 2D' B 2B' 2F' 2U2 3B2 3F' 3L' F2 3R D2 3B2
*3. *D2 2B' F2 D2 3D' 3U F' 3D2 3L' 2R2 3B 2F F' 3R 2R' R2 3U' 2R 2D2 F' 3R' D2 B' 2B2 R' 3U' U' R2 3B' R' 2U R U B2 2B' 3R2 2R2 U' 3F 3R' 2D2 L' 2L 3F F L' 3R 2B2 3B2 3R 3F2 L2 3F' 2U' U' 2R2 3D 2L2 R' U' B' 2L 3R 3B 2F2 D 3U' F' 3U L 3L2 3B' L' B2 R' D 3F2 3D 2U' 2R2 2F' 3L' 2B' 3L 3F2 2F L2 D 3D' 3L2 2D' 2U2 3F D 2B2 3F' 2F 3U' 2R' F
*4. *3B L' 2L 3D 3U U 3B' 2D2 U2 L' R 2B2 D2 2U2 2R2 R' 2U 3L' 3R2 B2 2B 2D 2U' 3B2 3L2 D2 3D2 3F2 3D' L2 2L 2F' L2 3L2 R2 2U2 3L2 3R2 2F' R' 2B' 3L' 3R' 2B2 3U' L' R' 3D2 3U' U2 2B' 2R 3U L' 3B' 3L' 3U R' 3B2 2U2 2B2 3R2 U' 2F 3D' 2B2 D' 2D' 2R' 3U 2L 3D' 3U2 3R2 2D' 3L' 2R2 F 2L2 3L' 2B' 3L' 2R D' 3U2 U 2F' L2 2L2 2U2 L2 2L 3U B2 2B2 3L B2 2B2 3F' F2
*5. *2R 3B 2L' F 3U2 2U 3F 2D' R 3F' 3U2 2L' 2D' 3L 2R B 3B2 2U2 2B 2F2 D' 3U2 U 2R' F2 3D U 3F D' 2B 2R D2 3B' F' 3D' L2 2D' F2 2U' 2B 3U 2R' 3D' B2 2F' U' 3L F2 D R 3D 2U2 F2 3L 2F2 2D2 3R 3U 2F' 3U2 U' B2 F2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R2 B' U2 3R2 B 2U' 2R2 D2 3D2 3U' 3B2 2L 3L2 3R R' 2F 2L2 3R2 2U2 U2 3L2 2R 3D 3L2 2B2 3L 3F 2D' 3U' 2U' 2R2 U R2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F2 R' U R2 U' F R'
*2. *R' F2 R' F' U2 F R2 U
*3. *R' U' R' F U2 R' F U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R L2 D' U2 L' B' D2 F U2 L' U' R2 L U' D' L' D B' D2 Rw Uw2
*2. *L2 U2 B L' D' R D U B' D' F B U D2 R2 L2 F' U2 D' Rw' Uw
*3. *R B D2 L' B2 F' U' L R' B F' U2 F L' F2 B2 U D F U' L Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U L2 R2 Uw' F2 U Rw R2 B L2 B L' Fw' Rw' F' U2 B F' D B Fw' F' R2 B' Fw F Rw2 B R2 U' B Uw U2 Rw R' Uw Rw' B F' D
*2. *D B2 Fw R' Uw' L B2 Fw' L' D U2 B2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw2 L U' L B2 Rw D' Uw2 U Fw Uw B' Uw L B' D Uw' U2 Rw' F' L2 R' B'
*3. *B Rw' D2 U L' U' L' F2 L Fw2 L2 R Fw Rw2 F' R2 Uw' U Rw' D B2 R' Uw R' U2 Fw' Uw F' U B' Fw Rw' B2 R' D2 U2 L' Fw' F D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B R' Fw Dw F' D2 Bw2 F2 D B' Bw' Fw R' Fw2 L2 Lw' U' B' F2 D2 Rw Uw' Lw2 Dw B' L Lw B2 L D F' Rw D2 Lw2 R D' Dw' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 B' Fw L2 B Fw R' Uw Lw' Bw Fw' R' Uw L2 Lw D
*2. *L Dw' U2 B2 Rw U2 F' Dw2 Fw F' Rw' R2 Fw Dw' Uw2 U R' D Dw Uw F Lw D2 B2 Bw Lw' Rw B2 Uw2 R2 D2 L' B' F' Rw Uw2 U Rw' R' Uw' F L Rw' Bw' U' R' U L Bw2 Uw B2 D' B' D Bw' D L2 R U2 F2
*3. *B2 F D2 U2 Rw Dw2 R' Bw2 Rw R2 D2 U Fw F' L Lw2 R Fw L2 U F' Uw' U L' R2 Bw L' B2 Bw R2 D' Lw2 U L2 D Bw2 L' Lw D Uw R' D2 Rw2 Dw' U Rw' R Uw2 L2 Fw' D' Dw Uw2 U Lw' Rw D Dw' Bw' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F 2R' B' R2 3F' F' U 2L 3U 2L' F 2D' U' 2B2 F' 3U' 2F2 2U 2R2 2U U' 2L 2F 2U 2B2 2L 2D2 U2 3F2 D' 2R' U 2F' 2D' 2F2 3U2 2F' D R2 3U' L' 3R' 3U' 2B2 L' 2R2 2B2 2F2 L 2L' 3R 2B' F' 2D' L' 2L' R2 B 2L2 D2 2R2 D 2R2 2U2 F' L2 D L' 3R 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L2 2F' 3U 2U' B2 2F 3D2 L' 3R' 3F2 L 3R' D 2F' 2U2 3R2 3B2 L2 2D U2 2B2 2F' D2 F' 2D2 R 2B2 2F F L 2L 3R 2F2 F2 L 3F2 2F' 3R 3D L2 2F F2 3U2 3L' R D2 2U2 2B 3B2 2F 3L2 B 3B 2D2 2L 3L' 2B2 2F2 R' 2D 3F2 2L' 3R B2 3L 2D R' F2 R2 2F2 R2 2B' L 2B' 3L2 2U 2B2 3R F 2U 2L B2 3R2 3F 3L2 2D 3D2 3R 2B2 2L' 3U2 B 3F' 2F2 2L' 3R 3U 3R2 U2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' F' B L R F' B' L' F D2 R' F D U L U D L' U' L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *D' R B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 R B' U' F U' D L2 F' R' D' F R2 Fw' Uw
*3. *F D L' U' L U D' F L' B D' U2 F R' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' Rw2 Uw
*4. *B U L' B2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' R U' R2 D2 U' L2 B F L2 D2 R2 D2
*5. *R2 B2 R' U2 L F2 L' R2 B2 F U2 D R2 F L2 R2 U D' B Rw2 Uw'
*6. *D' L' B2 F2 D' U L' F L' D R' U L F' R F2 R2 U' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*7. *B2 U2 L2 F R' L D' R F2 U2 L2 D B2 L' F' B D2 L U2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*8. *B2 F' U F2 U2 R' D2 F' B2 L R' F U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*9. *L R U B' D' B2 D' R2 F2 B R2 L2 B2 L' F L' U2 D2 B U L Fw Uw
*10. *B F2 R2 F R' F B2 L B R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R L D L2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *L2 R' D2 R2 F' D2 B2 F R B F' D' R' F' L' B2 F L2 F Rw Uw'
*12. *L' B' U2 R U' B2 L U' B2 F2 L' B2 R B' L2 D2 L' R2 D2 B' Rw Uw2
*13. *U2 L2 F' L2 B2 R' L2 F L2 F2 R2 B2 R' L' B' U' F2 B L Fw Uw'
*14. *D' L D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' F2 L' R D F' U' D2 L' Fw Uw2
*15. *L' F D' R F2 U' D2 B R B' U R' D' L' D' B R2 F R U' Rw2 Uw
*16. *L' R B2 D L' F2 L D2 B F' R' F L2 D' U' B D' R B' Rw' Uw'
*17. *U2 L' D F' D' B R2 D' U R' L2 B2 L2 D B U B' F2 L' Fw Uw2
*18. *F U R' F2 R' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' R' F D2 F' U B' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*19. *R' F' R L2 D' U2 B' R D2 L F2 U R' B' L2 U R2 F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*20. *L' F U2 L2 R2 F L D L B2 U2 L' D2 F' L U F U F Rw2 Uw2
*21. *D2 B' D U' F' U2 B' U2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R' B R2 U D R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *B' L2 F D U' L' D' R U' F D2 F B2 R2 L' B2 U F U Rw2 Uw'
*23. *R' L' U2 L B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R2 L2 B R' U2 L2 U
*24. *U B D' L2 F B U2 R2 B R U' D B' U2 R' B' F2 R' B U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*25. *R' D' U R U L2 D' U L' U' B2 L U' B' L' U2 F L U Rw Uw2
*26. *B' U R' F R' U R2 D2 B F R D2 R L2 B U2 R2 U B' Rw Uw2
*27. *U2 L F L2 D' L2 U2 R' F L F2 B2 D' F D2 U F2 U' L B' Rw' Uw'
*28. *D L2 U' D R B R F' L2 F' D2 L' D2 F B' U B' R B Rw' Uw
*29. *U L' B' F' D L' F' D U L2 B' R' U2 F' B L' F D' F R2
*30. *U B' D2 F2 U' B U2 D' L2 U' L D R' L D' F2 B R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*31. *D' F B' D2 U2 B2 D' F L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L F R D2 U2 L2 D R2 Fw' Uw2
*32. *F U' R U F' R' F U2 B U R' D2 R2 F2 R U L D U2 Fw' Uw
*33. *B U' B U B' U B L' B R' D2 U2 F' U R' L F' R' U2 B2 Uw
*34. *B' F' L2 F R L' F2 D' R F' B' L2 D' U' B' F2 L2 F D' U Rw Uw'
*35. *D L' F R2 U2 D B2 F' R2 U F2 D2 B2 R' D' F D2 F' L' U L2 Fw Uw'
*36. *F' B' D' L2 F B' L B' U B' R2 B U2 B R2 B L' U L' Fw Uw'
*37. *F L U L' U F2 B R2 B2 R' F' B U D' B2 L' R2 D2 F R' Fw' Uw
*38. *F' R2 D U2 F' D2 F R' B R D F2 R2 L2 F R' D R' D' U2 Rw Uw2
*39. *U R' B' R' F D U2 F R' U' D' R2 F R D U2 R F2 B'
*40. *L F D L2 R2 B' L' B2 R2 U' B D R' F B' D U F2 U2 R Fw' Uw'
*41. *D2 U' L2 B L D R' F' D2 B' L2 R' U2 L R F D' B' R U Rw
*42. *B2 D R2 L' D2 B' U2 L R D2 L B' L B2 L' F' U D B Rw Uw2
*43. *U' L' U2 L' D L D' L' F' L U L2 R' F B R U' L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*44. *F2 U' B2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 B' R' F' U2 F' U Rw Uw2
*45. *F2 U' F2 L U2 B2 R L F' D U B' R' B2 R U2 D R' F Rw2 Uw2
*46. *B L D' B R D2 B F2 R' B2 L' D L2 F2 U' R B2 U2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2
*47. *U F D L F2 D' B' D' F2 L B' R2 F2 R' L' B2 U B' U2 F Rw Uw'
*48. *F' B2 R F' D2 L2 U B' U2 F B2 D U2 L' U R' F2 D U2 F'
*49. *D U F' B2 R2 B' R' D B' L' F U' R2 L2 D2 F R F' U2 F U' Rw' Uw2
*50. *L2 B F2 D R2 B' F L2 U' F2 B2 R' L2 U' B2 U2 L' F B' U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*51. *U' D R' U2 L D2 R2 L2 U F' R' F U L' R' U R L' D2 L' R Fw' Uw2
*52. *D L2 B2 U2 D F' D F' B2 U' L R' B R2 F' U B2 U R Fw' Uw2
*53. *R F2 D L2 D R' F2 R2 L B' F L D2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L Fw Uw2
*54. *R' U' B2 U D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L D L' D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw'
*55. *L R' U2 D' L' F R' B R' L2 U2 D' R B L B U L B' R B Rw' Uw
*56. *B2 R2 D' L R2 D F' B' L R' B' L' U2 L D' B R2 L' B D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*57. *U2 B' D2 F L' B2 D' U' L' R' B L2 B2 D U2 F L2 U F2 Rw Uw'
*58. *B2 D2 B2 L2 F' B2 L R2 D' U R L U' D2 R' U' D F' U F L2 Fw Uw'
*59. *R' B2 D2 F2 D' F' U2 R' L' B' D' L2 F D2 R' F' L' U F L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*60. *F' R U D2 F R' L2 F R' B F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B D2 B2 Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 L U F2 D2 L2 F' B L D B2 U2 R U2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 R U2
*2. *R D L' F' L2 B R U2 R2 F' L F2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2
*3. *U2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U' B R' D U B R2 U L F
*4. *U2 F L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U' B2 R U' F2 R2 D
*5. *L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 B L2 F D2 U R2 F' R' D2 F' U' L' D L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' F2 U B2 R U' L2 B' D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 B2 L2
*2. *F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F L' B2 R2 U2 F L U2 F2
*3. *L U D B L D' R' D' R2 B L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2
*4. *D2 L D2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R F' U L' F L' B2
*5. *B2 D R B' L' D R U' L' B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' R' B2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U F' U'
*2. *D' R B2 L' U' D2 B R2 D2 R U F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 D L2
*3. *R2 D U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' B U2 R2 U L' R F L' F
*4. *B U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 F U2 F2 L' D' U2 R' B2 L' D U B' U2
*5. *U F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' D' U L' F' U2 B D L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R F' L D L U B2 L U B' D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 F
*3. *U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R D' B U' L' D2 L R' F'
*4. *U F' R Uw' U' Fw R2 D2 F D' Fw' L R F2 U B L Uw B Fw D' L' Fw F' U' Fw D U F Uw Rw2 D' F Uw2 R' U L' R2 B F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' R' F' R2 U F U F2 R2 U'
*3. *B L2 F U2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B D L R B2 U' B R2 D'
*4. *Rw' Fw' Uw L2 R2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw D B2 D' L' Rw' D Uw2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 F' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' B Rw Uw2 R B2 D2 Uw2 R2 D' U2 F
*5. *Bw L2 Rw2 D2 B Bw' F2 D2 Dw L B Dw Uw' Bw F' D2 F' U Lw' Dw L R' D' Bw' Lw F2 L2 Uw' F2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 L2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw D' Dw Fw2 Dw' Bw Dw' Uw' Fw2 R D Dw U2 Lw' Rw R2 D' U B Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F U F U2 F R2 F' U R' U'
*3. *R2 B' L2 B U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U R2 D' L2 B' L' R U' R F2
*4. *U Rw2 Fw' R' B U B2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 U F2 R' U2 L D U' L2 D2 Uw' U Fw' F' D U L2 R2 D' Rw' Fw Uw L Fw' R' B2 Rw2 Uw' B L
*5. *Bw D' Dw L' U' L R' D Dw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R Dw' R B' U B F2 Uw' Bw' Uw' R B' D Uw' B Bw F2 L2 Rw R Bw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' F D' Fw Dw U' Fw2 Lw Rw U R B U' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 B Dw' B' Fw Uw2 B'
*6. *D2 3U' 2R R2 3U' 2U' U R' B2 2F F2 2L F' R 2D2 U' B2 3F 3R U2 F2 3U2 2B' 3F2 2F2 3U2 L 3R2 2F2 3U 2F' R' F' 2R2 F 3U2 U2 L D2 R' U2 2B' 3F 2F2 2L' B2 U L2 B2 L2 2R B' 2B' 3F F' R2 2U2 3F 2D' L D 3U' R2 D 2D 2U' U2 B 2D' 2F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U2 R2 U' R U' F U' R2 U
*3. *L F L' U' R L2 D' F D B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 B2 L F2
*4. *R2 Fw2 R Fw2 U Fw Rw R2 B F' D2 L2 R Uw' U L' D2 U2 L2 U2 Rw' U' R' F Rw2 D' B2 F L' Fw F2 L' Rw' Uw2 L2 D F R2 Fw D
*5. *D' U2 Lw Bw' F' Lw' B' F Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' B Uw' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L' U R' U2 Rw' Bw Dw' R2 D' Fw2 Rw' U Rw D2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 L2 Bw2 F R F L2 Dw' F' D2 Rw D Dw L' Fw U2 L Lw Dw' F R' U L' Fw Uw'
*6. *2D' 3U 2F R' D2 3R R' F2 3U2 2L R' F 3U' U L 2L' 2R' R 3U2 L' D2 R2 3U' L2 2B2 L 2R B D2 3U L2 3R' F 2L2 3R D' 2R' 2D2 3R2 2U2 2L2 2D 3F' 3R2 U L 2D' L2 2R' D 2D 2U2 B' 2L 2B' 3R' 2B2 L' D' 2D' 2B R B2 2F F' 3U 3R2 3U2 2B2 3F
*7. *2B' 3B' F2 3L2 F' D 2U2 2B2 3F2 D' 2B' D2 3B' 3F' 2F' 2R2 D' U F' R 2F F2 2U2 2L 3L 3F2 3L F 3R' U' 2F2 3R' R 2F F' 3L' 3R2 D2 3D' 2U' L F2 2L' 3L 3U' 2U' 3F2 3U2 B' 2F2 3R2 D2 B 3F' F2 U R2 2U' F 2L' 2F2 3L 2R F2 D2 2D' 3U2 3L2 3D' 3B 2L' 3R' D2 3U' 3L' B 2B2 2F' R' 3D' 2U' 3F2 2R R' B 3B' 2L2 F2 U2 2L' 3F 2U U 3B 2F 3D' 3U2 2B 3D 3R

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR0+ DL3+ UL3+ U2- R1+ D3- L4+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R3- D1+ L4- ALL3-
*2. *UR4- DR6+ DL1+ UL4- U0+ R3+ D5+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U5- R0+ D1- L0+ ALL3- DR DL
*3. *UR2- DR4+ DL6+ UL4+ U6+ R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U1- R4- D1+ L1+ ALL2-
*4. *UR6+ DR4- DL5- UL6+ U5+ R3+ D6+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R4- D6+ L1- ALL5- UR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR5+ DL6+ UL2- U6+ R1- D3+ L4- ALL4- y2 U3+ R4- D4- L3+ ALL5+ UR DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' U B U L' B' R l r
*2. *U B' L' R L' B U' B' l r b u
*3. *R' B' L U' B U' B' l r' b' u
*4. *U' R' L U' B' R' L r b' u'
*5. *L' R B' U R' B' L B' l u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 2)
*2. *(3, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2)
*3. *(-3, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, -2) / (0, 6) /
*5. *(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 3) /

*Skewb
1. *U L R B L' R U' R' U B R
*2. *B U B R' U' L' U B' U' B U'
*3. *B R U R U R' L R' L' U B
*4. *B L R' U L' U' L' B L B L'
*5. *R U L' B U' R' B L U R B

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R' F2 R U2 F R'
*3. *D2 R U2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L U' B D2 L' D2 R2 U F L' U2
*4. *L U2 B2 Fw2 L2 Fw' F D2 Uw2 U L2 B2 R2 Uw U2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw Rw D' B L' F2 D B2 U2 B Fw F' Uw R' D R D2 L D' B' Rw2
*5. *Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 Uw F Uw' Fw' Lw' U' F' D2 Rw2 Uw F Rw' Fw' Lw Rw D2 B Fw D Dw Uw2 Fw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' D2 F2 D2 Dw' L B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw Fw' D Rw2 Dw B2 F2 R2 B' L' Rw Uw' R D B2 F'
*OH. *D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L F2 R' F2 D' B' R B U F2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR1- DL5+ UL2- U2+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL3- y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L2- ALL1+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L' R' L B R B' R U l' r
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *U B L' B U B' U B' L' U R


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Dec 11, 2018)

*3x3* - 23.94 // (18.98) // (28.02) // 25.64 // 24.48 = *24.69
4x4* - 1:36.51 // 1:46.25 // (1:51.17) // (1:34.89) // 1:51.14 = *1:43.99
5x5*- 3:38.15 // 3:41.35 // (3:15.12) // 3:19.02 // (3:48.97) = *3:32.84
3x3 OH* (I'm not serious about OH) - 1:10.96 // (47.40) // (DNF) // 57.17 // 56.36 = *1:01.49
Pyraminx* - (21.93) // 12.44 // 12.83 // (7.30) // 17.37 = *14.21 *

*P.S. *when i say not serious about OH I mean I don't know any OH algs and I'm not very effecient. It's just fun!


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Dec 11, 2018)

And just in case it was a typo. They switched thecubicle.us to thecubicle.com


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2018)

SomeKid2369 said:


> And just in case it was a typo. They switched thecubicle.us to thecubicle.com


Oops. That's auto-generated. I'll try to fix it for next week.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 11, 2018)

3x3: 11.92, 13.88, 11.80, 14.95, 15.48 
5x5: 1:35.04, 1:34.21, 1:34.17, 1:27.61, 1:55.33


----------



## pjk (Dec 13, 2018)

*3x3:* (11.09), (16.43), 11.30, 11.88, 12.62
Avg: 11.93


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 13, 2018)

3x3x3 OH :
1. 31.37
2. 37.35
3. 32.97
4. 29.47
5. 26.70
Average of 5 : 31.27
Best : 26.70

3x3x3 BLD :
1. 51.56
2. 1:15.16
3. 1:05.53
Mean of 3 : 1:04.08
Best : 51.56

Multiple Blindfolded :
DNF

3x3x3 :
1. DNF
2. 15.48
3. 15.26
4. 14.08
5. 18.77
Average of 5 :16.50
Best : 14.08


----------



## asacuber (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2018)

Very strange. Thanks for pointing it out; I'll try to figure out why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2018)

I figured out what was wrong with the 2x2x2 results and temporarily "fixed" the data. Now I need to compare against the WCA to make sure I do the same thing to deal with this case that they do. They do some strange things with average/single calculations; I want to make sure I'm consistent with them. Until I do, this might happen again.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 14, 2018)

ah 
thanks for fixing this


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2018)

asacuber said:


> ah
> thanks for fixing this


Just to put this somewhere where I might find it again:
The WCA's rules for breaking ties for a given competition are:
1. If two averages round to the same value, they are considered ties. So averages 5.22 1/300 and 5.21 2/300 are considered ties.
2. If there is a tie based on the rounding, the winner is determined by the best single. So someone with a 5.22 1/300 average and a best single of 4.17 will beat a person with a 5.21 2/300 average and a best single of 4.43, even though the second person has the better average prior to rounding.

Reference to an example that proves this:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WHUTOpen2018/results/all#e222

It appears I still had that code slightly wrong before - I was trying to do it, but my rounding was completely wrong, which gave me the ridiculously wrong result you showed above. I will try to properly implement that this weekend. Even if I don't really agree with it.  My operating rule is to match the WCA as closely as possible (even if it doesn't really make sense to me).


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 15, 2018)

3x3 - 18.25 , (17.89) , 18.82 , 18.19 , (18.84)
3x3 Ao5 - 18.42

3x3 OH - 29.27 , 30.98 , 32.06 , (32.92) , (27.98)
3x3 OH Ao5 - 30.77

3x3 Match the Scramble - (1:54.81) , 1:48.84 , (1:41.12) , 1:48.50 , 1:46.94
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 1:48.09

3x3 Blindfolded - 5:21.14 , DNF (5:13.49) , 5:47.37
3x3 Blindfolded Mo3 - DNF
3x3 Blindfolded Result - 5:21.14

3x3 Fewest Moves - 50 moves
Solution: R L2 D R' L' B2 R' B' U' R2 U F B' D2 F' B U' R' U R' F R F' B' D2 F D F' D' F D F' D B D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D' F D R D' R' D' F D2 R2


----------



## tankiet14102001 (Dec 15, 2018)

*3x3:*
*(20.22)* _(24.54)_ 20.69 21.23 20.85
Avg: 21.51


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 17, 2018)

3x3:

17.81

17.35

17.25

(21.55)

(16.66)

Avg: 17.47


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Dec 17, 2018)

SM cubing said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 17.81
> 
> ...


Dang nice


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Dec 17, 2018)

2x2x2- (9.48), 9.05, 8.13, 8.05, (7.13) = 8.41

3x3x3- (15.73), (25.80), 20.92, 21.17, 20.41 = 20.83

4x4x4- 1:27.51, 1:30.13, (1:27.30), 1:38.16, (1:39.05) = 1:31.94

5x5x5- 3:18.16, 3:20.45, (2:50.73), 3:18.11, (3:27.61) = 3:18.91

6x6x6- (6:40.89), 5:53.88, (5:38.26), 6:37.52, 6:25.07 = 6:18.82

7x7x7- 10:22.77, 9:46.01, 9:09.68, 9:24.85, 9:39.93 = 9:36.93

3x3x3 One Handed- (45.80), (55.13), 54.51, 50.56, 48.50 = 51.19

2+3+4 Relay- 2:23.54

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:12.05

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 11:19.82

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 20:49.46

MegaMinx- 2:54.01, 2:57.63, (2:39.44), (2:58.77), 2:58.62 = 2:56.75

PyraMinx- 18.58, (22.95), (17.38), 18.12, 18.30 = 18.33

Skewb- (26.01), 49.51, (52.91), 26.69, 32.37 = 36.19

KiloMinx- 1:32.21, 1:27.66, 1:26.94, (1:25.67), (2:04.98) = 1:28.94


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 18, 2018)

FMC: 29
MTS: 48.89, 1:29.62, 44.94, 1:17.94, 1:08.92 = 1:05.25



Spoiler: FMC



D2 L R D R D' F' R' F2 R
F2 R' B' R F' R' B D' F R'
D' F' B2 R' F R B' R' F'

No U moves lol.

D2 L // p222 (2/2)
(R B' F D R F' D) // 223 + edge control (7/9)
(R F' R' F2 R F) // pseudotripod (6/15)
(D R' D' R') // ab4c (4/19)

Skeleton: D2 L R D R D' F' R' F2 R F R' @ D' F R' D' F' B R' #
@ = R F R' B' R F' R' B // 3 cancel
# = R B R' F R B' R' F' // 3 cancel (10/29)

There's a 6-move 2×2×3 on the normal scramble but I couldn't find a good continuation.

D2 L F2 D' R' B // 223 (6/6)
U' R U D' F D // EO (6/12)
F2 R F2 R2 F R' F2 // ab3e4c (7/19)
F U R U' F' U R' U' // pair commutator; ab3c (8-1/26)

Didn't have time to search for insertions on this.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 18, 2018)

There's a mistaken 0.44 pyraminx single in the results for this week


----------



## CFOP NOT ROUX (Dec 18, 2018)

3x3: [17.70] [23.91] [17.35] [19.64] [16.68] = 18.23
2x2: [3.57] [8.33] [7.82] [5.30] [5.52] =6.21


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> There's a mistaken 0.44 pyraminx single in the results for this week


Ouch, I see that there are quite a few probable mistaken pyraminx singles in the database. I will need to see about fixing those eventually, but it may have to wait until the end of the year (so I can get the new events added first). If anyone can provide information on corrections for these mistaken results (like the 0.44), please let me know and I will correct them for you.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2018)

Results week 50: congratulations to Tommy Kiprillis, cuberkid10 and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(167)

 0.99 Bob9780
 1.88 leomannen
 1.92 dat1asiandude
 1.98 gavinz
 2.06 asacuber
 2.07 NarenRameshB
 2.08 OriginalUsername
 2.11 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.24 Ryan Wu
 2.26 cuberkid10
 2.32 turtwig
 2.38 MichaelNielsen
 2.38 G2013
 2.40 JakubDrobny
 2.46 lejitcuber
 2.53 ExultantCarn
 2.64 JoXCuber
 2.66 2017LAMB06
 2.66 Kylegadj
 2.81 Magdamini
 2.82 Color Cuber
 2.82 David ep
 2.82 Zeke Mackay
 2.84 mihnea3000
 2.88 MrKuba600
 2.91 rooroo2006
 2.94 Patrick Fischer
 2.94 DhruvA
 2.95 Stubbi
 2.96 [email protected]
 2.99 Astral Cubing
 3.02 Luke Garrett
 3.09 zhangcy
 3.10 Lennon Dorsey
 3.11 thecubingwizard
 3.12 [email protected]
 3.13 DGCubes
 3.20 vedroboev
 3.22 jancsi02
 3.27 speedcuber71
 3.29 AidanNoogie
 3.33 YouCubing
 3.37 Kerry_Creech
 3.44 JMHCubed
 3.45 Marcus Siu
 3.46 3x3x5
 3.52 leudcfa
 3.56 Sixstringcal
 3.60 Marco21
 3.61 tJardigradHe
 3.63 Solareon
 3.63 Angry_Mob
 3.63 Metallic Silver
 3.66 trav1
 3.66 jason3141
 3.73 sigalig
 3.75 BandedCubing101
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.80 aaron paskow
 3.84 CubingwithChris
 3.85 Underwatercuber
 3.90 Kit Clement
 3.91 BradenTheMagician
 3.92 Elf
 3.99 DesertWolf
 4.12 Toothcraver55
 4.13 Veeeec
 4.13 Joliver_02
 4.13 Mackenzie Dy
 4.18 ARandomCuber
 4.20 F0ggyB0y
 4.21 dean_clockisthebestevent
 4.22 colegemuth
 4.23 Zach Clark
 4.25 Ontricus
 4.27 Allagos
 4.33 MCuber
 4.35 Natanael
 4.37 Turkey vld
 4.37 whatshisbucket
 4.42 boby_okta
 4.48 Keenan Johnson
 4.49 begiuli65
 4.52 DumplingMaster
 4.52 xyzzy
 4.53 MartinN13
 4.54 Ianwubby
 4.58 Matt Hudon
 4.65 The Blockhead
 4.67 Liam Wadek
 4.68 TipsterTrickster
 4.68 Ghost Cuber
 4.71 julio974
 4.77 MattP98
 4.83 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.84 xpoes
 4.85 EdubCubes
 4.89 tavery343
 4.90 RileyN23
 4.94 Michael DeLaRosa
 5.01 Rubiksdude4144
 5.04 Fred Lang
 5.07 topppits
 5.13 Schmizee
 5.15 Glomnipotent
 5.16 2018JAIN01
 5.17 Logan
 5.17 MrLunarWolf
 5.19 Alpha cuber
 5.23 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.26 abunickabhi
 5.27 averyja17
 5.30 swankfukinc
 5.31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 5.34 TomTheCuber101
 5.39 NathanaelCubes
 5.47 CraZZ CFOP
 5.47 Awesomesaucer
 5.62 Ali161102
 5.62 Puggins1
 5.65 nms777
 5.72 typeman5
 5.74 farrel.arp
 5.75 wuque man
 5.88 m24816
 5.91 saltysam
 5.99 Bogdan
 6.02 GC1998
 6.05 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.06 Guilhermehrc
 6.20 Brayden Adams
 6.21 CFOP NOT ROUX
 6.21 VTCubers
 6.27 miasponseller
 6.37 yovliporat
 6.37 brad711
 6.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.44 [email protected]
 6.45 SpartanSailor
 6.46 speedcube.insta
 6.57 V.Kochergin
 6.58 Dylan Swarts
 6.64 minnow
 6.76 Hróar Hrólfsson
 6.83 The Cubix
 6.92 Wriiglly
 6.93 20luky3
 7.02 TheNoobCuber
 7.07 Jmuncuber
 7.36 RandomPerson84
 7.47 Billabob
 7.49 dschieses
 7.65 TheCubingAddict980
 7.72 filipemtx
 7.75 Bubbagrub
 8.41 Petri Krzywacki
 8.49 Mike Hughey
 8.67 UnknownCanvas
 8.76 ToastedBread
 8.92 SuperCheese
 9.05 Foreright
 9.11 PingPongCuber
 9.12 Jozo_Berk
 10.87 arbivara
 10.95 Jacck
 12.42 Haydenz2053
 12.60 keebruce
*3x3x3*(201)

 6.55 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.27 lejitcuber
 7.62 dat1asiandude
 7.72 Ethan Horspool
 7.85 Luke Garrett
 8.55 cuberkid10
 8.71 speedcuber71
 8.89 Kylegadj
 8.92 Barinerturan
 8.93 Patrick Fischer
 8.95 Stubbi
 8.98 RileyN23
 9.06 Ryan Wu
 9.16 Zeke Mackay
 9.22 OriginalUsername
 9.27 CubingwithChris
 9.29 mihnea3000
 9.38 Zach Clark
 9.42 jancsi02
 9.42 David ep
 9.51 jason3141
 9.51 G2013
 9.53 [email protected]
 9.53 thecubingwizard
 9.74 Marco21
 9.76 ExultantCarn
 9.79 Solareon
 9.79 Elf
 9.91 JakubDrobny
 10.14 Magdamini
 10.16 F0ggyB0y
 10.24 NarenRameshB
 10.27 tJardigradHe
 10.29 2017LAMB06
 10.32 vedroboev
 10.34 BandedCubing101
 10.36 Mackenzie Dy
 10.49 DhruvA
 10.57 Marcus Siu
 10.69 aaron paskow
 10.72 JoXCuber
 10.73 MrKuba600
 10.78 AidanNoogie
 10.81 DumplingMaster
 10.86 turtwig
 10.87 asacuber
 11.01 ichcubegern
 11.02 Allagos
 11.03 3x3x5
 11.07 wuque man
 11.14 MichaelNielsen
 11.14 zhangcy
 11.24 Keenan Johnson
 11.30 Glomnipotent
 11.64 Lachlan Stephens
 11.66 TipsterTrickster
 11.72 DGCubes
 11.74 gavinz
 11.74 ARandomCuber
 11.77 GenTheThief
 11.82 [email protected]
 11.92 MegaminxMan
 11.93 pjk
 12.06 miasponseller
 12.09 typeman5
 12.29 leudcfa
 12.34 abunickabhi
 12.46 xpoes
 12.47 YouCubing
 12.53 OJ Cubing
 12.67 Nitheesh fmc
 12.69 sigalig
 12.69 obelisk477
 12.75 BradenTheMagician
 12.80 2018JAIN01
 12.84 Astral Cubing
 12.86 Keroma12
 12.90 speedcube.insta
 13.09 MattP98
 13.10 Ontricus
 13.11 Logan
 13.19 LostGent
 13.19 ican97
 13.21 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.22 Kerry_Creech
 13.40 EdubCubes
 13.42 trav1
 13.43 Rubiksdude4144
 13.48 T1_M0
 13.49 boby_okta
 13.51 Ianwubby
 13.58 joshsailscga
 13.61 Toothcraver55
 13.75 begiuli65
 13.75 Chris Van Der Brink
 13.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.90 MartinN13
 13.93 MCuber
 13.93 NathanaelCubes
 14.07 averyja17
 14.15 The Blockhead
 14.36 leomannen
 14.43 Awesomesaucer
 14.46 Hróar Hrólfsson
 14.50 Color Cuber
 14.53 Guilhermehrc
 14.57 Dylan Swarts
 14.62 RandomPerson84
 14.66 Turkey vld
 14.68 jupiterian
 14.87 Veeeec
 14.89 Lennon Dorsey
 14.97 tavery343
 15.04 SpeedCubeReview
 15.04 farrel.arp
 15.05 brad711
 15.05 d4m1no
 15.12 Bob9780
 15.22 Metallic Silver
 15.41 Islam Kitiev
 15.43 Fred Lang
 15.44 xyzzy
 15.50 JMHCubed
 15.57 topppits
 15.76 mrjames113083
 15.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.78 m24816
 15.87 Puggins1
 15.92 Matt Hudon
 15.94 colegemuth
 15.96 whatshisbucket
 16.00 Joliver_02
 16.01 swankfukinc
 16.04 Angry_Mob
 16.11 Liam Wadek
 16.24 Natanael
 16.41 filipemtx
 16.50 revAldoabedram
 16.50 Bogdan
 16.52 Ghost Cuber
 16.80 20luky3
 16.92 epride17
 17.08 TheNoobCuber
 17.47 SM cubing
 17.63 yovliporat
 17.64 audiophile121
 17.69 nms777
 17.82 Ali161102
 18.17 julio974
 18.23 CFOP NOT ROUX
 18.25 V.Kochergin
 18.37 DesertWolf
 18.42 MathNoobz
 18.79 Billabob
 18.96 TomTheCuber101
 19.00 [email protected]
 19.02 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 19.16 ElectricDoodie
 19.20 dean_clockisthebestevent
 19.32 Schmizee
 20.03 squidgecubing
 20.35 Jmuncuber
 20.83 Petri Krzywacki
 20.83 TheCubingAddict980
 20.92 tankiet14102001
 21.01 UnknownCanvas
 21.35 FluxDigital01
 21.44 Kuzniok
 21.73 SpartanSailor
 22.00 Brayden Adams
 22.30 CraZZ CFOP
 22.48 dnguyen2204
 22.57 SuperCheese
 23.29 Caleb/spooderskewb
 23.32 MrLunarWolf
 23.77 Mike Hughey
 23.86 Wriiglly
 24.10 VTCubers
 24.69 SomeKid2369
 24.81 rooroo2006
 25.29 saltysam
 26.19 PingPongCuber
 26.55 Bubbagrub
 26.81 One Wheel
 29.28 Aydin
 29.75 Jozo_Berk
 30.42 arbivara
 30.59 Underwatercuber
 31.78 Foreright
 31.94 dschieses
 33.06 Jacck
 33.28 ToastedBread
 38.48 Janav Gupta
 41.08 keebruce
 41.53 MatsBergsten
 43.65 The Cubix
 43.74 Doofnoofer
 49.83 Haydenz2053
 51.76 Ilikedumdum
 1:14.48 aj9350
 DNF Prana
*4x4x4*(127)

 28.53 cuberkid10
 30.57 Tommy Kiprillis
 31.96 Stubbi
 32.49 lejitcuber
 33.32 Ethan Horspool
 33.87 ichcubegern
 35.59 Ryan Wu
 36.34 jancsi02
 36.75 Magdamini
 37.59 thecubingwizard
 37.90 Elf
 39.63 OriginalUsername
 39.72 G2013
 40.38 Marco21
 40.64 Luke Garrett
 41.00 rooroo2006
 41.02 RileyN23
 41.02 MrKuba600
 41.85 uesyuu
 42.97 JoXCuber
 43.46 AidanNoogie
 43.52 tJardigradHe
 43.65 vedroboev
 43.92 Zeke Mackay
 44.00 DGCubes
 44.07 Marcus Siu
 44.07 DhruvA
 44.78 speedcuber71
 45.34 MCuber
 45.93 wuque man
 46.30 2017LAMB06
 46.30 BradenTheMagician
 46.90 Zach Clark
 47.03 Michael DeLaRosa
 47.38 ican97
 47.60 Astral Cubing
 48.12 asacuber
 48.26 Mackenzie Dy
 48.28 xyzzy
 48.37 zhangcy
 49.02 YouCubing
 49.08 leudcfa
 50.24 sigalig
 50.76 Keenan Johnson
 50.98 DumplingMaster
 51.42 Solareon
 51.77 abunickabhi
 52.15 The Blockhead
 52.18 trav1
 52.28 Kerry_Creech
 52.66 begiuli65
 53.31 miasponseller
 53.51 Underwatercuber
 53.60 Ianwubby
 53.92 Keroma12
 54.01 averyja17
 54.42 Turkey vld
 54.43 colegemuth
 54.71 ARandomCuber
 54.92 Ontricus
 55.46 3x3x5
 55.50 TipsterTrickster
 55.59 aaron paskow
 55.76 MattP98
 56.33 mrjames113083
 56.81 Glomnipotent
 56.84 Chris Van Der Brink
 57.06 Dylan Swarts
 57.26 Islam Kitiev
 57.51 m24816
 57.76 EdubCubes
 58.40 d4m1no
 58.54 MartinN13
 58.61 Joliver_02
 59.53 swankfukinc
 59.57 typeman5
 1:00.40 [email protected]
 1:00.61 20luky3
 1:00.86 Toothcraver55
 1:01.08 Fred Lang
 1:02.44 speedcube.insta
 1:02.88 DesertWolf
 1:04.41 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:05.48 tavery343
 1:06.25 Allagos
 1:06.30 brad711
 1:06.45 Matt Hudon
 1:06.85 farrel.arp
 1:07.32 Metallic Silver
 1:08.90 Lennon Dorsey
 1:09.72 boby_okta
 1:10.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:10.43 topppits
 1:12.61 UnknownCanvas
 1:14.17 Logan
 1:14.44 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:15.80 Bogdan
 1:16.05 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:16.23 Natanael
 1:17.82 SpartanSailor
 1:18.49 audiophile121
 1:19.07 nms777
 1:20.35 V.Kochergin
 1:20.52 Ali161102
 1:22.31 Mike Hughey
 1:26.95 Jmuncuber
 1:27.89 whatshisbucket
 1:28.66 TheNoobCuber
 1:31.93 Petri Krzywacki
 1:33.36 MrLunarWolf
 1:33.79 Schmizee
 1:35.89 Angry_Mob
 1:43.04 Jacck
 1:43.05 dschieses
 1:44.63 SomeKid2369
 1:44.73 julio974
 1:47.21 Jozo_Berk
 1:49.78 One Wheel
 1:50.13 2018JAIN01
 1:50.15 saltysam
 1:52.43 TheCubingAddict980
 1:55.01 SuperCheese
 2:04.02 [email protected]
 2:10.18 Bubbagrub
 2:23.13 Foreright
 3:51.85 VTCubers
 DNF Guilhermehrc
*5x5x5*(84)

 57.97 lejitcuber
 58.49 Stubbi
 1:02.83 cuberkid10
 1:03.98 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:05.77 jancsi02
 1:05.92 thecubingwizard
 1:06.85 Elf
 1:07.05 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.28 Marco21
 1:08.86 ichcubegern
 1:15.39 speedcuber71
 1:15.87 uesyuu
 1:17.41 JoXCuber
 1:18.09 OriginalUsername
 1:19.45 tJardigradHe
 1:19.99 DGCubes
 1:19.99 vedroboev
 1:20.10 MrKuba600
 1:20.36 RileyN23
 1:21.73 Marcus Siu
 1:22.48 sigalig
 1:23.19 Magdamini
 1:26.14 DhruvA
 1:28.62 MCuber
 1:28.94 Keenan Johnson
 1:30.31 abunickabhi
 1:33.83 xyzzy
 1:34.47 joshsailscga
 1:34.81 OJ Cubing
 1:34.82 colegemuth
 1:35.40 Solareon
 1:36.59 YouCubing
 1:36.99 Ianwubby
 1:37.52 leudcfa
 1:38.00 BradenTheMagician
 1:40.01 mrjames113083
 1:40.02 trav1
 1:40.59 aaron paskow
 1:46.39 Dylan Swarts
 1:46.53 2017LAMB06
 1:47.03 Glomnipotent
 1:47.08 swankfukinc
 1:47.47 ican97
 1:47.57 averyja17
 1:49.09 ARandomCuber
 1:49.21 elimescube
 1:49.71 MattP98
 1:52.24 The Blockhead
 1:53.45 Zach Clark
 1:53.59 begiuli65
 1:53.94 m24816
 1:54.60 Alea
 1:54.78 Underwatercuber
 1:55.21 Kerry_Creech
 1:56.73 Joliver_02
 2:07.92 Luke Garrett
 2:10.35 Ontricus
 2:12.38 brad711
 2:12.55 Metallic Silver
 2:13.38 whatshisbucket
 2:14.83 Fred Lang
 2:16.58 Mike Hughey
 2:16.63 audiophile121
 2:17.73 3x3x5
 2:21.11 DesertWolf
 2:22.68 topppits
 2:33.75 SpartanSailor
 2:34.58 tavery343
 2:40.14 Ali161102
 2:41.27 One Wheel
 2:48.81 boby_okta
 2:53.35 nms777
 3:03.88 Jmuncuber
 3:14.08 UnknownCanvas
 3:18.91 Petri Krzywacki
 3:24.48 speedcube.insta
 3:30.18 TheNoobCuber
 3:32.84 SomeKid2369
 3:33.33 RyuKagamine
 3:45.37 dschieses
 4:09.50 V.Kochergin
 4:47.56 Foreright
 5:27.51 Jozo_Berk
 DNF AidanNoogie
*6x6x6*(37)

 1:51.92 ichcubegern
 1:59.29 Marco21
 2:08.83 Stubbi
 2:09.74 thecubingwizard
 2:11.48 cuberkid10
 2:13.45 Tommy Kiprillis
 2:14.18 jancsi02
 2:30.13 xyzzy
 2:34.87 colegemuth
 2:41.22 sigalig
 2:42.15 OriginalUsername
 2:44.30 Marcus Siu
 2:44.85 tJardigradHe
 2:53.07 G2013
 2:54.54 DGCubes
 2:57.74 JoXCuber
 2:58.26 abunickabhi
 2:58.50 YouCubing
 2:59.38 MCuber
 3:17.46 Ianwubby
 3:17.82 Dylan Swarts
 3:30.83 OJ Cubing
 3:41.34 swankfukinc
 3:44.36 ican97
 3:57.24 brad711
 4:04.19 Joliver_02
 4:19.63 Solareon
 4:22.59 Mike Hughey
 4:36.39 averyja17
 4:37.81 Fred Lang
 6:18.82 Petri Krzywacki
 7:05.00 nms777
 9:09.05 Jmuncuber
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF ARandomCuber
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF Bubbagrub
*7x7x7*(23)

 2:53.86 Marco21
 2:54.50 ichcubegern
 3:09.53 Stubbi
 3:22.87 Tommy Kiprillis
 3:30.20 cuberkid10
 3:54.80 OriginalUsername
 3:58.23 colegemuth
 4:01.03 JoXCuber
 4:03.59 Keroma12
 4:11.55 DGCubes
 4:21.45 sigalig
 4:21.94 xyzzy
 4:43.95 YouCubing
 4:44.29 Kit Clement
 5:05.78 swankfukinc
 5:19.23 OJ Cubing
 5:21.68 miasponseller
 5:23.33 Dylan Swarts
 5:30.33 Joliver_02
 6:01.35 Mike Hughey
 7:22.75 One Wheel
 9:36.93 Petri Krzywacki
 13:47.52 Jmuncuber
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(64)

 3.09 Ryan Wu
 3.44 gavinz
 3.83 Tommy Kiprillis
 4.02 cuberkid10
 4.64 asacuber
 4.93 lejitcuber
 5.04 Lennon Dorsey
 5.38 Magdamini
 5.39 JakubDrobny
 6.62 2017LAMB06
 6.63 OriginalUsername
 6.70 NarenRameshB
 7.00 DesertWolf
 7.09 vedroboev
 7.59 leomannen
 7.67 turtwig
 8.03 JoXCuber
 8.31 ExultantCarn
 8.50 begiuli65
 8.71 Ontricus
 8.73 rooroo2006
 9.97 NathanaelCubes
 10.64 Veeeec
 10.86 Joliver_02
 11.17 ichcubegern
 11.68 xyzzy
 11.80 Kerry_Creech
 12.98 Logan
 13.00 MCuber
 13.73 sigalig
 13.73 abunickabhi
 14.15 [email protected]
 15.22 Marcus Siu
 15.67 Metallic Silver
 15.96 TipsterTrickster
 17.12 G2013
 17.23 Solareon
 17.55 boby_okta
 18.07 Mike Hughey
 20.02 Glomnipotent
 21.58 Keenan Johnson
 21.61 Jmuncuber
 22.35 YouCubing
 28.95 MattP98
 29.59 MatsBergsten
 30.38 Natanael
 32.12 RileyN23
 32.63 Alpha cuber
 37.56 Fred Lang
 38.33 tavery343
 38.35 MartinN13
 38.85 Bogdan
 39.17 Dylan Swarts
 39.84 m24816
 40.75 InlandEmpireCuber
 49.53 Jacck
 53.18 averyja17
 1:01.61 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:03.89 Bubbagrub
 1:06.58 JMHCubed
 1:10.81 Caleb/spooderskewb
 1:14.60 Jozo_Berk
 1:17.75 PingPongCuber
 DNF julio974
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)

 20.41 G2013
 23.53 sigalig
 24.05 Andrew_Rizo
 25.84 Prana
 25.98 abunickabhi
 34.49 ican97
 36.71 Keenan Johnson
 39.90 vedroboev
 50.73 speedcuber71
 51.26 OJ Cubing
 51.56 revAldoabedram
 55.35 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:01.55 Glomnipotent
 1:03.96 BandedCubing101
 1:04.88 Mike Hughey
 1:08.22 leudcfa
 1:15.46 MattP98
 1:19.86 David ep
 1:25.99 TipsterTrickster
 1:26.57 MatsBergsten
 1:28.97 topppits
 1:44.00 BradenTheMagician
 2:05.57 elimescube
 2:06.12 JakubDrobny
 2:06.66 NathanaelCubes
 2:21.49 Solareon
 2:31.52 rooroo2006
 2:31.92 Kerry_Creech
 2:33.05 Jacck
 2:44.99 Natanael
 2:51.57 Dylan Swarts
 3:00.52 Guilhermehrc
 3:00.92 Joliver_02
 3:15.75 DesertWolf
 3:21.73 boby_okta
 3:25.53 dschieses
 3:35.94 brad711
 3:37.23 xyzzy
 3:42.36 dnguyen2204
 4:03.10 m24816
 4:53.27 MCuber
 5:21.14 MathNoobz
 DNF Veeeec
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF YouCubing
 DNF Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF JoXCuber
 DNF Jmuncuber
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)

 1:56.80 abunickabhi
 2:25.90 ican97
 4:21.82 OJ Cubing
 4:56.48 vedroboev
 5:23.64 Keenan Johnson
 5:42.41 YouCubing
 6:20.17 Mike Hughey
 6:38.00 MatsBergsten
 8:54.90 Jacck
 11:42.90 topppits
 DNF sigalig
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 6:55.81 abunickabhi
 13:11.40 MatsBergsten
 17:32.40 Jacck
 18:30.78 Mike Hughey
 28:58.55 Keenan Johnson
 DNF sigalig
 DNF ican97
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 31:41.18 Mike Hughey
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(13)

 46/53 59:40 sigalig
 5/5 26:50 MatsBergsten
 10/16 59:03 Mike Hughey
 3/3 3:04 abunickabhi
 3/3 28:51 Kerry_Creech
 2/2 5:28 David ep
 2/2 11:15 boby_okta
 2/2 16:48 DhruvA
 3/4 26:34 Solareon
 2/3 18:24 DesertWolf
 2/4 16:34 Jacck
 1/3 3 rooroo2006
 0/2 20:00 revAldoabedram
*3x3x3 one-handed*(123)

 11.79 Tommy Kiprillis
 14.00 Marco21
 14.30 Stubbi
 14.90 dat1asiandude
 15.11 Ethan Horspool
 15.36 jancsi02
 15.82 turtwig
 16.13 mihnea3000
 16.25 2017LAMB06
 16.31 uesyuu
 16.60 Luke Garrett
 16.61 ichcubegern
 16.63 OriginalUsername
 16.70 Kylegadj
 17.04 cuberkid10
 17.10 thecubingwizard
 17.43 asacuber
 17.44 tJardigradHe
 17.74 Magdamini
 17.76 AidanNoogie
 17.81 Zeke Mackay
 17.87 typeman5
 17.92 GenTheThief
 18.15 abunickabhi
 18.53 DhruvA
 18.58 leomannen
 18.77 vedroboev
 19.03 ARandomCuber
 19.19 speedcuber71
 19.76 Marcus Siu
 20.10 Mackenzie Dy
 20.25 Astral Cubing
 20.44 MCuber
 20.57 Elf
 20.64 JoXCuber
 21.10 DumplingMaster
 22.35 wuque man
 22.41 RileyN23
 22.63 BradenTheMagician
 22.65 YouCubing
 22.83 zhangcy
 23.32 Metallic Silver
 23.64 aaron paskow
 23.67 boby_okta
 23.85 xyzzy
 23.98 Lachlan Stephens
 24.06 RandomPerson84
 24.10 Ontricus
 24.32 Solareon
 24.32 Kerry_Creech
 24.33 speedcube.insta
 24.63 DGCubes
 24.70 leudcfa
 24.95 Turkey vld
 24.95 [email protected]
 25.09 Islam Kitiev
 25.33 farrel.arp
 25.51 Guilhermehrc
 25.57 Allagos
 25.75 Ianwubby
 25.76 begiuli65
 25.88 Michael DeLaRosa
 26.02 Kit Clement
 26.20 Glomnipotent
 26.29 yovliporat
 26.52 Natanael
 26.60 [email protected]
 26.61 tavery343
 27.40 2018JAIN01
 27.69 sigalig
 28.22 mrjames113083
 28.45 Keenan Johnson
 28.65 Axel Lönnstedt
 28.72 Chris Van Der Brink
 28.75 trav1
 29.02 m24816
 29.43 Bogdan
 29.51 Joliver_02
 29.58 Awesomesaucer
 29.67 OJ Cubing
 29.96 EdubCubes
 30.02 T1_M0
 30.17 Lennon Dorsey
 30.24 Underwatercuber
 30.77 MathNoobz
 30.82 nms777
 31.18 MattP98
 31.27 revAldoabedram
 31.55 Liam Wadek
 31.78 Fred Lang
 32.14 julio974
 32.35 Angry_Mob
 32.45 Dylan Swarts
 33.22 Logan
 33.60 V.Kochergin
 33.95 swankfukinc
 34.25 TheNoobCuber
 37.17 Mike Hughey
 37.25 epride17
 37.68 Puggins1
 37.83 InlandEmpireCuber
 38.83 Caleb/spooderskewb
 39.37 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 40.21 Bubbagrub
 41.15 [email protected]
 42.24 miasponseller
 43.88 DesertWolf
 43.97 brad711
 47.57 TheCubingAddict980
 48.23 averyja17
 48.83 Ghost Cuber
 49.73 UnknownCanvas
 49.79 The Cubix
 51.19 Petri Krzywacki
 51.88 SuperCheese
 52.06 arbivara
 52.93 MrLunarWolf
 53.42 Wriiglly
 1:01.50 SomeKid2369
 1:02.02 rooroo2006
 1:09.54 Jmuncuber
 1:11.77 SpartanSailor
 1:17.75 VTCubers
*3x3x3 With feet*(18)

 33.46 Tommy Kiprillis
 33.78 DhruvA
 40.69 JoXCuber
 45.22 Solareon
 50.35 OriginalUsername
 56.74 cuberkid10
 57.05 asacuber
 59.18 Joliver_02
 59.69 tJardigradHe
 1:01.18 BradenTheMagician
 1:06.14 YouCubing
 1:09.41 Bubbagrub
 1:13.14 DesertWolf
 1:38.44 Mike Hughey
 1:39.64 V.Kochergin
 1:44.61 ichcubegern
 1:52.30 boby_okta
 2:00.69 ARandomCuber
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 24.64 CubingwithChris
 36.18 ichcubegern
 37.06 abunickabhi
 43.63 speedcuber71
 43.91 vedroboev
 1:00.30 T1_M0
 1:02.82 Ontricus
 1:05.12 xyzzy
 1:12.25 YouCubing
 1:13.69 JoXCuber
 1:14.28 boby_okta
 1:15.06 Mike Hughey
 1:19.35 swankfukinc
 1:22.57 Fred Lang
 1:47.80 whatshisbucket
 1:48.09 MathNoobz
 1:50.06 Joliver_02
 1:53.66 MCuber
 2:12.23 Solareon
 2:18.33 Guilhermehrc
 2:25.31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 3:23.85 nms777
 DNF Metallic Silver
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(28)

 24 Tommy Kiprillis
 25 uesyuu
 26 brad711
 26 TheDubDubJr
 27 Kit Clement
 27 TheodorNordstrand
 28 Attila
 29 craccho
 29 asacuber
 29 Jacck
 29 xyzzy
 31 DGCubes
 33 Mike Hughey
 33 speedcuber71
 35 Bogdan
 35 SpeedCubeReview
 37 YouCubing
 43 2017LAMB06
 45 Billabob
 47 Schmizee
 50 MathNoobz
 50 ortwin
 51 aaron paskow
 58 Solareon
 66 Kerry_Creech
 DNF MCuber
 DNF V.Kochergin
 DNF arbivara
*2-3-4 Relay*(86)

 39.86 Tommy Kiprillis
 40.36 Stubbi
 44.73 Ethan Horspool
 49.56 Elf
 50.01 tJardigradHe
 50.31 cuberkid10
 53.19 jancsi02
 54.30 OriginalUsername
 55.29 ichcubegern
 55.70 G2013
 58.63 zhangcy
 58.76 DhruvA
 59.46 Zeke Mackay
 59.55 BradenTheMagician
 59.73 Solareon
 59.86 JoXCuber
 1:00.25 Keenan Johnson
 1:00.30 Kerry_Creech
 1:01.45 asacuber
 1:01.99 Zach Clark
 1:02.58 RileyN23
 1:03.91 Marcus Siu
 1:04.20 aaron paskow
 1:04.85 vedroboev
 1:05.28 DGCubes
 1:05.36 2017LAMB06
 1:06.72 YouCubing
 1:06.82 begiuli65
 1:07.67 MCuber
 1:07.75 Luke Garrett
 1:09.82 Ontricus
 1:11.20 xyzzy
 1:14.65 3x3x5
 1:15.19 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:15.38 20luky3
 1:15.76 Mackenzie Dy
 1:15.84 EdubCubes
 1:16.49 MattP98
 1:16.50 abunickabhi
 1:17.44 Turkey vld
 1:18.61 The Blockhead
 1:19.44 Dylan Swarts
 1:19.97 MartinN13
 1:20.75 colegemuth
 1:20.83 ARandomCuber
 1:21.50 m24816
 1:22.17 Joliver_02
 1:23.13 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:24.77 swankfukinc
 1:25.59 [email protected]
 1:26.27 Metallic Silver
 1:27.77 averyja17
 1:29.56 brad711
 1:29.87 speedcube.insta
 1:30.27 DumplingMaster
 1:30.73 Fred Lang
 1:33.58 Allagos
 1:33.70 tavery343
 1:34.60 DesertWolf
 1:35.73 rooroo2006
 1:37.94 boby_okta
 1:41.17 UnknownCanvas
 1:42.36 V.Kochergin
 1:42.82 Bogdan
 1:42.91 Guilhermehrc
 1:42.95 whatshisbucket
 1:45.08 nms777
 1:45.12 TheNoobCuber
 1:46.35 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:48.11 Lennon Dorsey
 1:56.06 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:58.75 MrLunarWolf
 2:02.45 Mike Hughey
 2:08.18 julio974
 2:09.27 Schmizee
 2:13.05 Jmuncuber
 2:21.68 Billabob
 2:22.31 Angry_Mob
 2:23.54 Petri Krzywacki
 2:27.72 TheCubingAddict980
 2:41.31 [email protected]
 2:51.62 Jacck
 2:52.33 Jozo_Berk
 3:07.95 Brayden Adams
 3:24.65 MatsBergsten
 4:23.35 VTCubers
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)

 1:43.99 cuberkid10
 1:47.02 Stubbi
 1:52.04 Tommy Kiprillis
 2:03.69 ichcubegern
 2:13.74 DhruvA
 2:15.17 OriginalUsername
 2:28.04 JoXCuber
 2:35.42 Marcus Siu
 2:37.33 DGCubes
 2:37.68 tJardigradHe
 2:40.28 asacuber
 2:40.64 MCuber
 2:50.27 abunickabhi
 2:51.27 Zach Clark
 2:52.25 xyzzy
 2:53.46 2017LAMB06
 2:55.66 aaron paskow
 2:55.95 Dylan Swarts
 2:56.57 YouCubing
 2:57.97 swankfukinc
 2:58.28 Solareon
 3:06.14 colegemuth
 3:10.70 Kerry_Creech
 3:16.65 The Blockhead
 3:18.61 brad711
 3:20.45 ARandomCuber
 3:26.49 m24816
 3:40.91 Fred Lang
 3:43.28 averyja17
 3:45.13 EdubCubes
 3:51.48 DesertWolf
 3:54.36 Allagos
 4:09.73 boby_okta
 4:18.15 tavery343
 4:18.86 Mike Hughey
 4:37.56 Lennon Dorsey
 4:41.57 speedcube.insta
 4:55.16 nms777
 4:58.27 whatshisbucket
 5:06.27 Jmuncuber
 5:12.05 Petri Krzywacki
 5:24.66 TheNoobCuber
 5:36.17 V.Kochergin
 5:37.06 UnknownCanvas
 5:51.43 Jacck
 9:34.96 Jozo_Berk
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)

 3:52.48 cuberkid10
 3:53.08 ichcubegern
 4:06.93 Stubbi
 5:01.54 tJardigradHe
 5:19.19 JoXCuber
 5:24.08 DGCubes
 5:25.55 xyzzy
 5:25.71 abunickabhi
 5:26.78 OriginalUsername
 5:33.77 YouCubing
 5:56.29 colegemuth
 6:38.38 Zach Clark
 6:51.98 Solareon
 7:10.14 swankfukinc
 7:42.46 brad711
 8:48.92 Mike Hughey
 10:20.66 UnknownCanvas
 11:19.82 Petri Krzywacki
 11:48.52 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)

 6:48.77 ichcubegern
 7:14.28 Stubbi
 7:27.24 Tommy Kiprillis
 7:35.02 cuberkid10
 8:52.98 JoXCuber
 9:32.84 OriginalUsername
 9:51.90 xyzzy
 9:58.03 tJardigradHe
 10:37.68 abunickabhi
 11:01.74 YouCubing
 12:55.58 swankfukinc
 14:23.47 Mike Hughey
 20:49.46 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(40)

 6.22 Kerry_Creech
 6.28 ARandomCuber
 6.56 Underwatercuber
 6.61 MartinN13
 6.78 TipsterTrickster
 6.88 YouCubing
 7.55 MattP98
 8.58 Joliver_02
 9.20 Luke Garrett
 9.22 trav1
 9.39 MCuber
 9.47 JoXCuber
 9.64 Magdamini
 9.88 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.94 buzzteam4
 10.02 DesertWolf
 10.47 tJardigradHe
 10.79 lejitcuber
 10.97 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.17 Marcus Siu
 11.35 OriginalUsername
 11.77 G2013
 12.19 BradenTheMagician
 13.37 Matt Hudon
 13.43 thecubingwizard
 13.57 Bubbagrub
 14.32 Turkey vld
 14.43 ichcubegern
 14.79 RyuKagamine
 16.92 Solareon
 17.30 Lennon Dorsey
 17.41 Fred Lang
 17.96 Liam Wadek
 18.58 swankfukinc
 19.00 Mike Hughey
 24.26 Michael DeLaRosa
 29.40 julio974
 32.31 Foreright
 36.54 leudcfa
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*Megaminx*(48)

 42.71 Cuberstache
 47.67 Elf
 50.68 Tommy Kiprillis
 52.70 thecubingwizard
 59.19 miasponseller
 1:01.37 GenTheThief
 1:02.29 cuberkid10
 1:06.90 Islam Kitiev
 1:07.00 Stubbi
 1:08.14 whatshisbucket
 1:11.95 MrKuba600
 1:13.25 wuque man
 1:14.04 ichcubegern
 1:14.20 Astral Cubing
 1:16.32 YouCubing
 1:17.50 trav1
 1:19.88 OriginalUsername
 1:20.38 MCuber
 1:22.25 tJardigradHe
 1:22.96 JoXCuber
 1:26.34 xyzzy
 1:30.83 ARandomCuber
 1:30.89 begiuli65
 1:32.71 tavery343
 1:38.25 audiophile121
 1:38.82 Joliver_02
 1:38.96 Solareon
 1:39.83 swankfukinc
 1:40.08 F0ggyB0y
 1:40.22 G2013
 1:41.04 Ontricus
 1:41.26 Fred Lang
 1:44.58 Metallic Silver
 1:45.41 abunickabhi
 1:45.75 Keenan Johnson
 1:49.62 V.Kochergin
 1:49.71 Marcus Siu
 1:50.22 TheNoobCuber
 1:50.26 sigalig
 1:58.69 nms777
 2:15.78 DesertWolf
 2:25.14 Mike Hughey
 2:34.91 MartinN13
 2:56.75 Petri Krzywacki
 3:11.46 julio974
 3:14.78 Angry_Mob
 3:43.10 UnknownCanvas
 4:03.43 Jmuncuber
*Pyraminx*(124)

 2.72 Chris Van Der Brink
 2.74 aaron paskow
 2.75 tJardigradHe
 2.81 DGCubes
 2.98 MrKuba600
 2.99 jason3141
 3.04 Magdamini
 3.17 JakubDrobny
 3.19 MartinN13
 3.31 lejitcuber
 3.41 [email protected]
 3.48 Ghost Cuber
 3.54 Solareon
 3.60 Ontricus
 3.66 MichaelNielsen
 3.67 JMHCubed
 3.70 oliviervlcube
 3.76 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.97 MCuber
 4.01 Cooki348
 4.11 Marcus Siu
 4.14 David ep
 4.20 JoXCuber
 4.21 Kerry_Creech
 4.29 NarenRameshB
 4.39 UnknownCanvas
 4.43 Turkey vld
 4.44 trav1
 4.57 leomannen
 4.61 vedroboev
 4.63 3x3x5
 4.65 thecubingwizard
 4.71 EdubCubes
 4.81 BradenTheMagician
 4.86 YouCubing
 4.98 asacuber
 4.99 DhruvA
 5.10 Astral Cubing
 5.12 Rubiksdude4144
 5.20 begiuli65
 5.23 wuque man
 5.26 OriginalUsername
 5.28 Stubbi
 5.29 RileyN23
 5.31 whatshisbucket
 5.36 Zeke Mackay
 5.44 Elf
 5.50 Luke Garrett
 5.53 cuberkid10
 5.78 leudcfa
 5.79 [email protected]
 5.83 Liam Wadek
 6.02 Patrick Fischer
 6.04 NathanaelCubes
 6.18 2017LAMB06
 6.18 zhangcy
 6.20 Logan
 6.42 ichcubegern
 6.42 DesertWolf
 6.45 turtwig
 6.56 Keenan Johnson
 6.57 Toothcraver55
 6.69 Kylegadj
 6.79 RandomPerson84
 6.89 jancsi02
 6.97 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 7.03 averyja17
 7.08 MattP98
 7.12 ARandomCuber
 7.19 2018JAIN01
 7.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.28 rooroo2006
 7.36 Bogdan
 7.45 ExultantCarn
 7.62 FluxDigital01
 7.62 tavery343
 7.64 Ianwubby
 7.74 TheNoobCuber
 7.86 sigalig
 7.99 Wriiglly
 8.04 Janav Gupta
 8.17 Angry_Mob
 8.22 swankfukinc
 8.29 Michael DeLaRosa
 8.47 julio974
 8.56 Lennon Dorsey
 8.58 Natanael
 8.65 Kit Clement
 9.28 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.28 Brayden Adams
 9.41 Hróar Hrólfsson
 9.54 Joliver_02
 9.66 Zach Clark
 9.70 V.Kochergin
 9.93 abunickabhi
 9.94 Dylan Swarts
 10.06 Fred Lang
 10.27 nms777
 10.34 Allagos
 10.50 dschieses
 10.52 yovliporat
 10.69 The Cubix
 10.96 PingPongCuber
 11.59 topppits
 11.71 miasponseller
 11.83 Mike Hughey
 12.06 m24816
 12.12 Schmizee
 12.79 Caleb/spooderskewb
 12.87 Metallic Silver
 13.54 SuperCheese
 13.62 Foreright
 13.77 [email protected]
 14.21 SomeKid2369
 14.33 MrLunarWolf
 14.47 Jacck
 15.68 speedcube.insta
 15.70 Jmuncuber
 17.08 VTCubers
 17.75 xyzzy
 18.33 Petri Krzywacki
 20.29 arbivara
 23.19 minnow
 24.83 Ilikedumdum
*Square-1*(70)

 7.63 Sixstringcal
 8.89 thecubingwizard
 9.03 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.41 Marcus Siu
 9.96 speedcuber71
 10.47 dat1asiandude
 10.56 David ep
 11.39 lejitcuber
 11.76 YouCubing
 12.60 Patrick Fischer
 12.71 Zeke Mackay
 13.05 cuberkid10
 13.58 JoXCuber
 13.71 ichcubegern
 13.92 Zach Clark
 14.69 F0ggyB0y
 15.36 leomannen
 15.81 Magdamini
 16.13 trav1
 16.29 sigalig
 17.01 TipsterTrickster
 17.16 BradenTheMagician
 17.59 Keenan Johnson
 18.18 leudcfa
 18.79 Turkey vld
 19.26 MattP98
 19.72 Luke Garrett
 19.99 tJardigradHe
 20.74 DesertWolf
 21.07 DGCubes
 21.59 mihnea3000
 22.37 Kerry_Creech
 22.44 Solareon
 23.02 DhruvA
 23.44 vedroboev
 23.88 CraZZ CFOP
 24.21 OriginalUsername
 25.53 jancsi02
 25.54 Islam Kitiev
 25.55 Underwatercuber
 25.72 [email protected]
 25.75 MCuber
 26.57 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 26.69 Ontricus
 27.24 Joliver_02
 29.08 whatshisbucket
 30.46 Logan
 31.14 typeman5
 31.30 Kit Clement
 34.93 Metallic Silver
 35.55 ARandomCuber
 36.50 MrLunarWolf
 36.76 xyzzy
 38.75 miasponseller
 39.32 Bubbagrub
 39.36 begiuli65
 40.04 Mike Hughey
 40.26 Bogdan
 41.74 Guilhermehrc
 42.13 Schmizee
 42.16 boby_okta
 44.86 Glomnipotent
 46.82 Natanael
 48.84 julio974
 50.07 Fred Lang
 55.01 abunickabhi
 59.92 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:05.35 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:05.66 Caleb/spooderskewb
 1:07.59 swankfukinc
*Skewb*(110)

 3.01 RileyN23
 3.40 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.52 Metallic Silver
 3.77 Patrick Fischer
 3.78 Magdamini
 3.83 [email protected]
 4.13 asacuber
 4.15 JMHCubed
 4.25 MrKuba600
 4.36 CubingwithChris
 4.58 Solareon
 4.67 TipsterTrickster
 4.68 aaron paskow
 4.76 Kylegadj
 4.85 MCuber
 5.01 tJardigradHe
 5.02 DhruvA
 5.02 ichcubegern
 5.07 Marcus Siu
 5.08 thecubingwizard
 5.20 MattP98
 5.24 EdubCubes
 5.28 MichaelNielsen
 5.32 leomannen
 5.34 Elf
 5.38 [email protected]
 5.44 DGCubes
 5.46 trav1
 5.50 vedroboev
 5.50 Color Cuber
 5.53 Kit Clement
 5.61 YouCubing
 5.64 Kerry_Creech
 5.79 cuberkid10
 5.88 leudcfa
 6.06 Rubiksdude4144
 6.19 dean_clockisthebestevent
 6.27 JakubDrobny
 6.32 Ontricus
 6.37 Zeke Mackay
 6.42 Bubbagrub
 6.47 MartinN13
 6.54 Joliver_02
 6.58 TomTheCuber101
 6.71 Turkey vld
 6.71 Luke Garrett
 6.80 Keenan Johnson
 6.82 Allagos
 6.87 2017LAMB06
 6.90 Chris Van Der Brink
 6.90 DesertWolf
 6.99 OriginalUsername
 7.00 NarenRameshB
 7.03 BradenTheMagician
 7.14 zhangcy
 7.40 julio974
 7.51 jancsi02
 7.69 3x3x5
 7.84 whatshisbucket
 7.84 G2013
 7.96 begiuli65
 8.01 MrLunarWolf
 8.08 Caleb/spooderskewb
 8.14 turtwig
 8.19 ARandomCuber
 8.46 Bogdan
 8.55 Fred Lang
 8.81 Lennon Dorsey
 8.82 Wriiglly
 8.90 GC1998
 9.23 sigalig
 9.45 rooroo2006
 9.46 Logan
 9.61 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 9.63 miasponseller
 9.65 Matt Hudon
 9.68 Toothcraver55
 9.90 Schmizee
 9.90 Michael DeLaRosa
 10.10 JoXCuber
 10.18 V.Kochergin
 10.48 yovliporat
 10.63 swankfukinc
 10.70 Mike Hughey
 11.17 Ianwubby
 11.87 2018JAIN01
 11.90 m24816
 11.91 Angry_Mob
 12.11 abunickabhi
 12.17 xyzzy
 12.21 topppits
 13.37 dschieses
 13.41 wuque man
 13.49 Haydenz2053
 13.99 Hróar Hrólfsson
 14.27 Natanael
 15.19 Axel Lönnstedt
 15.37 Zach Clark
 15.61 SuperCheese
 15.76 Jacck
 15.86 Liam Wadek
 16.71 Jmuncuber
 16.97 Brayden Adams
 18.15 MatsBergsten
 18.79 PingPongCuber
 22.88 The Cubix
 24.25 VTCubers
 25.67 nms777
 27.58 arbivara
 36.19 Petri Krzywacki
*Kilominx*(22)

 27.00 Metallic Silver
 28.79 Elf
 30.32 OriginalUsername
 30.79 xyzzy
 32.86 ichcubegern
 34.86 leudcfa
 35.21 YouCubing
 35.63 Kris Gonnella
 43.39 Fred Lang
 44.42 Logan
 44.50 Turkey vld
 45.22 TheNoobCuber
 47.47 begiuli65
 51.07 abunickabhi
 57.01 tavery343
 58.26 MCuber
 59.90 Joliver_02
 59.90 nms777
 1:03.66 julio974
 1:04.14 Lennon Dorsey
 1:07.49 Mike Hughey
 1:28.94 Petri Krzywacki
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 4:28.92 ichcubegern
 4:38.80 JoXCuber
 5:16.94 OriginalUsername
 5:23.28 YouCubing
 5:29.24 tJardigradHe
 5:45.82 Solareon
 5:52.06 vedroboev
 6:15.35 swankfukinc
 6:19.55 ARandomCuber
 6:33.39 abunickabhi
 7:11.49 leomannen
 7:38.59 DesertWolf
 7:41.96 Ontricus
 8:27.29 Mike Hughey
 8:28.69 MartinN13
 9:12.19 Lennon Dorsey
 12:17.46 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1468 Tommy Kiprillis
 1274 cuberkid10
 1240 ichcubegern
 1235 OriginalUsername
 1184 JoXCuber
 1132 tJardigradHe
 1119 YouCubing
 1090 Solareon
 1053 Marcus Siu
 1047 Stubbi
 1035 vedroboev
 1002 thecubingwizard
 1002 Magdamini
 992 DGCubes
 983 MCuber
 967 DhruvA
 947 asacuber
 922 jancsi02
 913 Kerry_Creech
 908 Elf
 907 2017LAMB06
 893 Luke Garrett
 877 abunickabhi
 848 lejitcuber
 847 Zeke Mackay
 839 sigalig
 837 Keenan Johnson
 830 BradenTheMagician
 826 RileyN23
 822 aaron paskow
 803 xyzzy
 790 speedcuber71
 785 Ontricus
 762 MrKuba600
 761 ARandomCuber
 761 G2013
 753 leudcfa
 733 trav1
 726 [email protected]
 707 MattP98
 698 Marco21
 698 begiuli65
 693 Joliver_02
 684 leomannen
 676 zhangcy
 649 Zach Clark
 640 Metallic Silver
 633 Turkey vld
 631 DesertWolf
 625 Kylegadj
 620 JakubDrobny
 619 Ethan Horspool
 610 turtwig
 588 Astral Cubing
 586 Patrick Fischer
 584 3x3x5
 564 TipsterTrickster
 562 dat1asiandude
 561 MartinN13
 560 [email protected]
 560 David ep
 557 NarenRameshB
 557 EdubCubes
 547 Ryan Wu
 541 wuque man
 535 swankfukinc
 528 Mike Hughey
 521 Lennon Dorsey
 516 AidanNoogie
 514 MichaelNielsen
 513 Mackenzie Dy
 511 Fred Lang
 510 Allagos
 502 rooroo2006
 502 Ianwubby
 500 boby_okta
 498 mihnea3000
 494 Michael DeLaRosa
 493 Chris Van Der Brink
 482 Glomnipotent
 476 whatshisbucket
 468 Dylan Swarts
 460 DumplingMaster
 453 Logan
 451 tavery343
 451 colegemuth
 449 averyja17
 438 ExultantCarn
 434 JMHCubed
 431 CubingwithChris
 422 miasponseller
 421 m24816
 420 jason3141
 391 Axel Lönnstedt
 385 The Blockhead
 381 gavinz
 380 Bogdan
 377 typeman5
 376 Natanael
 371 Kit Clement
 370 Toothcraver55
 369 ican97
 366 brad711
 361 Underwatercuber
 357 speedcube.insta
 356 F0ggyB0y
 351 Rubiksdude4144
 350 2018JAIN01
 348 OJ Cubing
 346 uesyuu
 335 julio974
 333 Angry_Mob
 332 Color Cuber
 325 BandedCubing101
 313 NathanaelCubes
 310 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 305 topppits
 305 nms777
 301 Islam Kitiev
 297 GenTheThief
 290 InlandEmpireCuber
 289 V.Kochergin
 289 Guilhermehrc
 286 Liam Wadek
 276 UnknownCanvas
 275 Ghost Cuber
 261 RandomPerson84
 259 Matt Hudon
 258 mrjames113083
 258 TheNoobCuber
 256 Bob9780
 253 Veeeec
 252 farrel.arp
 241 Hróar Hrólfsson
 234 Schmizee
 232 Lachlan Stephens
 228 MrLunarWolf
 227 Keroma12
 220 dean_clockisthebestevent
 218 Jmuncuber
 215 yovliporat
 211 xpoes
 207 Bubbagrub
 203 Awesomesaucer
 202 Jacck
 196 Sixstringcal
 196 Barinerturan
 195 20luky3
 186 T1_M0
 182 Petri Krzywacki
 181 Caleb/spooderskewb
 175 joshsailscga
 174 TomTheCuber101
 164 MatsBergsten
 158 revAldoabedram
 157 Ali161102
 155 Puggins1
 153 Wriiglly
 148 d4m1no
 145 audiophile121
 143 MegaminxMan
 142 pjk
 142 MathNoobz
 135 [email protected]
 134 Nitheesh fmc
 132 obelisk477
 130 dschieses
 128 SpartanSailor
 126 CraZZ CFOP
 126 Brayden Adams
 123 LostGent
 115 SpeedCubeReview
 110 oliviervlcube
 107 Cooki348
 102 Billabob
 97 TheCubingAddict980
 95 SuperCheese
 95 jupiterian
 93 CFOP NOT ROUX
 92 epride17
 92 VTCubers
 90 FluxDigital01
 85 GC1998
 84 filipemtx
 83 Alpha cuber
 81 The Cubix
 80 saltysam
 78 elimescube
 77 SomeKid2369
 70 PingPongCuber
 66 Jozo_Berk
 65 One Wheel
 61 SM cubing
 60 Foreright
 58 Janav Gupta
 57 arbivara
 57 Prana
 54 Andrew_Rizo
 52 Cuberstache
 51 dnguyen2204
 47 ElectricDoodie
 44 squidgecubing
 40 tankiet14102001
 38 Alea
 37 Kuzniok
 36 TheDubDubJr
 34 TheodorNordstrand
 32 Attila
 31 minnow
 30 craccho
 30 Haydenz2053
 28 buzzteam4
 25 RyuKagamine
 24 ToastedBread
 20 Aydin
 18 ortwin
 17 Kris Gonnella
 14 keebruce
 9 Ilikedumdum
 8 Doofnoofer
 5 aj9350


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 18, 2018)

@MatsBergsten You missed my 29 for FMC. (Posted on the last page; I would have done it yesterday on the comp site but I had a bad headache…)

Also, yay, finally not last place for pyraminx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 18, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> @MatsBergsten You missed my 29 for FMC.


No, I did not miss your 29:er. I tried three times but no success. We have to await master Mike .
(Or use SQL which seems an overkill)

Edit: now you are in.


----------



## Ontricus (Dec 18, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ouch, I see that there are quite a few probable mistaken pyraminx singles in the database. I will need to see about fixing those eventually, but it may have to wait until the end of the year (so I can get the new events added first). If anyone can provide information on corrections for these mistaken results (like the 0.44), please let me know and I will correct them for you.



Yeah, this is definitely not correct, I'm not sure how I didn't notice it when I entered it...
I'm not sure what would be best to correct it, but I don't remember the time so it may be best to replace it with a DNF.
Sorry, I'll try to be more careful in future weeks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2018)

Ontricus said:


> Yeah, this is definitely not correct, I'm not sure how I didn't notice it when I entered it...
> I'm not sure what would be best to correct it, but I don't remember the time so it may be best to replace it with a DNF.
> Sorry, I'll try to be more careful in future weeks.


Thanks very much for the clarification! I'll make the change.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2018)

So finally the thecubicle.com gift card lottery: no prime this time 

The winning number is 3*3*3*3 and that means that the winning cuber is *whatshisbucket!*


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 19, 2018)

Wait lol this was literally the first time in almost a year that i even looked at this thread


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm sorry, but seems like my result hasn't been here.


MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 50: congratulations to Tommy Kiprillis, cuberkid10 and ichcubegern!
> 
> *2x2x2*(167)
> 
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2018)

revAldoabedram said:


> I'm sorry, but seems like my result hasn't been here.


I will send you a message.


----------

